# Pilot won't light ... too much pressure? LP gas log set



## djbartu (Nov 7, 2017)

When I try to light the pilot in my LP gas log set, it seems as if there is so much pressure the pilot won't stay lit (also sounds a bit like a blowtorch).  If I close the gas inlet valve approx 90%, I can get it to stay on as a small blue flame.

Here's some background ... log set was installed last winter and seemed to work fine off of a used 20lb grill tank.  This year I purchased a new 30lb tank and just had it filled.  Nothing else is different.  

Log set was purchased many years ago (although I just got around to installing it last year). Emberglow Sure Heat CLVT24LP.

Regulator at tank is a Char-Broil 5958727 with an outlet pressure of 11" W.C.

Any ideas?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2017)

Not sure if it's a vented logset or not, but if it isn't there is a small hole on the back of the pilot tube. 
It's maybe 1/16 to 3/32" in diameter. This is the Oxygen Depletion Sensor (ODS). 
If it gets plugged with lint or dust or animal dander, it will not allow the pilot to light.
Take a can of compressed air & try blowing it towards that ODS. Clearing it out might
get you up & running.


----------



## djbartu (Nov 8, 2017)

Bravo DAKSY!  You were correct.  
I stuck a small flat screwdriver in the slot of the pilot tube with the pilot gas flowing and heard a different pitch to the sound.  Wiggled it around a bit, hit the igniter and flame!  I can't quite figure out how that sensor works, but all is back to normal.
Thanks!


----------



## Peter_H (Nov 12, 2017)

I think I figured it all out. Today when trying to find a replacement pilot assembly, I saw a picture on the link from that guy from AandBsales.com that said that they had lots of old Martin parts, and there was the clip thingy that I found under my gas logs. It went over where I thought the ODS was. Finally put it back on where it seemed to go, gave everything a once over with a soft wire brush (from my golf days), and it lit right up, and burns nicely again.


----------



## djbartu (Nov 27, 2017)

Update: the pilot is not lighting again ... as in my original post in this thread.  It worked the one time a while ago, then I tried to light the pilot this past weekend and it is just as it was before.  

So this time I disassembled the entire pilot assembly and inspected it.  Everything was very clean but I still went over it again.  I reinstalled it and still no better.  As long as I hold a lighter to attempt to ignite it, it blows a lot but will not light.

Any ideas?


----------

